# GH Secretogues Basics



## PRIDE (Oct 12, 2011)

By: chemicalwarrior


A member at Professionalmuscle.com (Sarcoplasm) asked a good question the other day. They wanted to know where to start reading to begin to understand the basics of peptide use. Here was my response:

"This is a good question. Basically you have a few different categories:

GH Secretogues: ghrp-2, ghrp-6, and Ipamorelin are all popular growth hormone releasing peptides. When combined with a GRF (Growth hormone releasing factor) like mod grf 1-29 or cjc-1295 without DAC, then you get a great synergy and GH release from the pituitary. The basic desired dose is 1 mcg per kg of bodyweight. For me that's 100 mcg ea. up to 3 x day.

IGF-1 Drugs: igf1-lr3, igf-1 rh, des (1-3) igf-1, mgf, peg-mgf, igf2-lr3. Two schools of thought/methods of action for these drugs-

1) Insulin-like properties: The longer acting drugs are best for this: igf1-lr3 and peg-mgf. These produce results similar to humalog (used pre or post workout) but possibly with less of a tendency to desensitize the body to insulin.

2) Hyperplasia/site-enhancement: The shorter acting drugs are better for this. I just wrote all about this on my blog (see signature link). But, basically, a lot of the site-enhancement people saw early on was with igf-1 rh which is straight igf-1. DES (1-3) igf-1 is a new superior form of this. Again, check out my blog for more details!

Then there are the sarms- selective androgen receptor modulators. These work to build muscle in the same way as testosterone and other steroids but without the androgenic sides/less shut down of the hpta. Great for bridging imo.

This is just the very very basics. But, there is tons of info on this site and all over the web. This is my 2 cents only. No one knows it all! So, keep reading and keep learning! "

More on GH Secretogues:

Now, obviously I covered some bare minimums on the topic including a bit about igf-1 drugs. Since I've covered the igf-1 drugs so extensively (or at least long-windedly ) here before I want to focus on the GH secretogues.

First of all let me be clear that I am not a chemist or scientist and have no medical background. I'm your basic over-thinking gym-rat hobbyist that has read hours upon hours of material and often used himself as a test subject in trying to understand how all these things work as well as corresponding with others doing the same. There are guys more knowledgeable and guys with more experience. I'm just offering my two cents for what it's worth. Ok, now with that out of the way...

There are many many different chemical research supply store-fronts on the internet where you can purchase GH secretogues. For years I wondered, like many others, just what these GH peptides were, what they were supposed to do and how well they actually worked.

Basically, there are two forms of GH secretogues: GHRPs (growth hormone releasing peptides) and GRFs (also known as GHRH- growth hormone releasing hormones).

The GHRP drugs include: GHRP-2, GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin All of these stimulate the release of growth hormone by the pituitary but have their subtle differences. GHRP-2 causes less appetite stimulus than GHRP-6 for example. But, both GHRP-2 and GHRP-6 tend to raise cortisol and prolactin levels if over-used (i.e. in more-than-needed amounts!) vs. Ipamorelin which doesn't affect hunger, cortisol or prolactin nearly as much. So, Ipamorelin is the state of the art drug of choice for the GHRPs but all are worthwhile and have pretty much the same effects.

The GRF/GHRH drugs include: Mod GRF 1-29, cjc-1293, cjc-1295 without DAC and cjc-1295 with DAC. (Sermorelin would be mentioned but is an outdated GRF that only lasts a few minutes in the system-not quite what we're looking for.) These drugs stimulate growth hormone release like the GHRPs do, but through a slightly different pathway. Again, I'm not a scientist so don't ask me to explain it. All I know is that Mod GRF 1-29, cjc-1293 without DAC and cjc-1295 without DAC are all pretty much the same thing and are all effective in pretty much the same way. In other words, go with the cheapest one. The reason we're looking for the drugs withoutDAC is that the DAC modification is made to make the drug's effects very long lasting in the system- days vs hours. For male GH release patterns this is not what we want. We want a powerful "burst" or pulse of GH and then a return to baseline. Constantly elevated, and level GH patterns are somewhat counterproductive and more along the lines of natural female GH release patterns that aren't as well suited for bodybuilding purposes.

(Great explanation of the various GRF drugs and origins found here.)

The basic accepted idea is that taking a GHRP and a GRF together is a lot more powerful than taking, say, 2 times the dose of either on their own. They have a synergistic effect where 1 + 1 = 3 (or something to that effect). It would be financially foolish not to take advantage of this. The max dose people generally take of either one of these is 1 mcg per 1 kg of bodyweight. So a 220 lb bodybuilder would inject 100 mcg of each of a GHRP and GRF as desired. This is a general guideline. I've heard of people injecting crazy amounts (like 5000 mcg of ipamorelin at a time! wow!) and getting unusual but favorable results. This isn't my cup of tea. Mainly because I think the "normal" doses are effective, but also because I'm not down with spending $40+ for a single shot of anything!

A typical dosing protocol would look something like this: first thing upon waking (empty stomach only- carbs and fat in the system tend to blunt the gh pulse response!) 100 mcg of ghrp-2 and 100 mcg of mod grf 1-29. Then wait 20-30 min to eat. This time period is a great time to do morning cardio- empty stomach, gh release etc. You can do this type of dose every 3 hours on an empty stomach if desired. But, I think you'd tend to start feeling like a pin cushion after awhile. To see my preferred protocol see here: link

For those that choose to do a dose first thing in the morning, remember, you can have some branched chain aminos in water and sip that to curb hunger/low blood sugar while waiting to eat or while doing cardio!

A couple notes on handling and preparing GH secretogues. GHRPs will keep for quite awhile, even reconstituted (with water added to powder in vial), something like 6-8 weeks is not a big problem imo. But, the GRFs are a bit less stable and will start to degrade after a month or so. If you purchase a large amount such as 10 mg in a vial per item then you can add your bacteriostatic water and then, once diluted, draw up the unneeded portion into an insulin syringe, label and store in the freezer until needed. Only thaw once though to prevent further damage. Repeated thaw, freeze cycles tend to degrade the peptide.

Like I mentioned above, simple bacteriostatic water (purchase on ebay, amazon, wherever) is used to reconstitute these peptides. Often even 10 mg of a particular peptide is sold in 2 ml vials which means that at best you will be able to add 2 ml of bacteriostatic water to the powder. If this is the case then each 100 mcg dose will be 2 unit lines on an insulin syringe. If your peptide is 5 mg of powder and 2 ml vial, then your 100 mcg dose will be 4 unit lines and so on. The most common size is 2 mg of peptide in a 2 ml vial. With 2 ml of bacteriostatic water that makes each 100 mcg dose 10 lines (the tiny lines, not the large numbered fractal lines!).

What can you expect from GH sectretogues?

Mostly expect to manage fat gains. You tend to be able to eat a bit more without putting on fat due to the increased GH release. There are specific pathways this phenomenon works, but basically you tend not to get as fat when bulking and tend to shed fat quicker when dieting. I would put it about on par with using clen or ECA stacks. But, there is no stimulant effect. In fact, the first couple weeks, and especially the first 2-3 doses, I used ipamorelin and cjc-1295 I felt a bit sleepy! Though, I don't tend to get near as sleepy using them these days. Basically it's a stimulant free diet-aid. Your skin should look better, some claim healed joint pain (not in my case- but I do get that from gh itself) and of course, better sleep! Also, you tend to hang onto more actual muscle as you diet.

Dispelling some myths:

GH itself is not great for making muscle gains. The guys you hear about gaining a ton of new body mass with gh are either taking huge doses (unhealthy, dangerous and expensive!) or using it with steroids and insulin (a potent combination!). So, with that in mind, don't expect to put on a lot, if any, size using GH secretogues. They work great for what they are supposed to do. But, they aren't going to make you massive, so don't fool yourself. These are "icing on the cake" sorts of drugs to help refine an already experienced bodybuilder's physique, help with contest dieting and general health concerns.

They are a good addition to a post cycle (after taking steroids) period to help hang onto muscle gained- best along with a SARM such as ostarine or S4. More on SARMs to come...

Well, there's the basics. I probably left a few things out. Feel free to comment or contact me via email or on professionalmuscle.com with questions. Though these particular drugs are pretty safe in general, this is not something I'd recommend for a beginner or a very young person unless there was a specific medical need. 1) Young people won't see much from it unless they are GH or igf-1 deficient and 2) Get the most out of your natural potential before throwing these fancy items in the mix!


----------

